# Why do women p*** me off so much?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

They look great (a few of them) but they seem to be control freaks. Hello?! My life is mine. I'll share it with you but I will not be dictated to as I won't dictate to you.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

We're not all like that dude. 

Maybe the OH and I are the rarities though, as neither of us try and control the other; we're far too laid back for that kind of stress!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

You must be!

I think it must be me. I just don't get women that need to know what I do every minute, where I am, who I'm with, who I'm texting, who I'm emailing, who I've phoned.

My emails are scrutinised, my phone examined. If I password protect them it gets worse.

To counter this I did have an affair. But she behaved like this before and that was instrumental in me playing around.

It is driving me nuts.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

It sounds very destructive and unhealthy for both of you. Obviously I don't know any of the details, and I'm not going to pry, but if there's very little trust, and neither of you are happy, maybe you need to consider what is the best course for you both in the long run.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

In that case

Go on now
go walk out the door
just turn around now
'cause you're not welcome anymore


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Being in a successful relationship is about being about compromise and understand you don't need to live in each others pockets. My partner i've been with for over 7 years, in that time we've had 2 arguments (That was when we completely gutted our house and started again) but that's it, we just have a laugh the rest of the time.

I've been in a relationship like yours before, it's far from healthy. To be honest, i'm surprised i managed not to stick her corpse in a freezer somewhere.

If it's like that, walk.

Yours Sincerely,

Claire Raynor.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

By the sound of it both of you are unhappy and suffer. This causes ill health in the long run. My suggestion is to find a way out of your situation which will provide a relaxed life for you both.
A starting point might be to talk things through (perhaps with a friend if you have a mutual friend) but more important than talking is *listening* to one another; I mean *really* listening, not just waiting until the opposite part has stopped talking.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Scrutinised your phone, emails etc??? Hmmmm I have never ever done that and wouldn't dream of it, just like hubby wouldn't go into my handbag or dressing table drawers without asking.

Better off out of it by the sound of it. Having an affair does no-one any good.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

SalsredTT said:


> Scrutinised your phone, emails etc??? Hmmmm I have never ever done that and wouldn't dream of it.


Me neither, it's his business. I wouldn't open his post either without being asked, even if I knew what it was.



SalsredTT said:


> just like hubby wouldn't go into my handbag or dressing table drawers without asking.


I wouldn't put it past mine to have a good rummage though - he keeps taking my tools without asking!! :x


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

So you can't lay paving slabs then? :roll:

_(I'll get me coat! :lol: ) _


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> You must be!
> 
> I think it must be me. I just don't get women that need to know what I do every minute, where I am, who I'm with, who I'm texting, who I'm emailing, who I've phoned.
> 
> ...


Rich sounds like she is very insecure m8, I suggest you play some mind games to blow her brain totally & lay some long blonde hairs around house & on your clothes to really freak her out haha..........twisted evil scrote ME I know lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > You must be!
> ...


You are back you miserable old sod! 

Still the same old shit here. We need to gang up on the old crew.

Welcome back. Cunt. :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

we are bitches......thats about it really  lol

J
xx


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Why thank you sir


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

It's in the genes :lol:


----------

